

Wanting a Raise, but Afraid to Ask - nfriedly
http://blogs.wsj.com/atwork/2015/01/07/wanting-a-raise-but-afraid-to-ask/

======
rmcastil
A lot of salary negotiation and asking comes down to preparation.

It's terrifying to ask for one the first time but it's a natural part of
employment. The basic principal behind hiring an employee is that they will
become a financial net positive for the business eventually.

As an employee you can figure out how you affect the bottom line. It may take
some imagination but you can come up with a ball park figure. In a larger
corporation this may be a little tougher but with some digging you can come up
with an idea whether you've become a net positive.

At the point you've become a net positive everything you make the company
beyond your salary goes to profit or your bonus. If you're really good at your
job then a lot of it is going to be going to profit. This is the point where
you should ask for a raise.

Again it will be nerve racking but if you go in knowing how you affect the
business's bottom line your raise will be justified.

I'd also suggest walking in with knowledge regarding how much people with
similar job responsibilities make. This can be found on salary look up sites.
A quick google search pointed me out to payscale.com and indeed.com

